# Tire NIGHTMARE!



## dantheman85x (Feb 17, 2009)

I have an E24 (1989 635csi) and have the stock rims on it. At this point, some of you are already groaning and scratching yourselves in discomfort.

Basically the story is Michelin sold the tire mold to an antiquing company that charges $300 bucks a tire and if you're lucky, you can find a used one around. My method of buying used ones seems to not be working and everyone's solution is "buy new rims". Well, yes, I suppose so if I had the money for that right now...

Any ideas on where to find these dastardly 220/55/390 tires. I'm in the Bay Area, and if you even have one in your backyard, I will gladly take it off your hands for you.

HELLLLLLLP!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

calm down calm down...

I got rid of the damned things too...I am not a huge fan of the wheels on m car right now however the others really area pain in the arse

you will probably spend less on a full set of cheap "just for now" wheels and tires than you will on replacing the metric sized ones...
I never even tried because i knew about the problem from the last 6 I had...

check out www.bimmerforums.com
they have a bit more car specific info esp with the "classics"

good luck


----------

